# iMac G5



## Randman (Aug 31, 2004)

It looks interesting, better than I thought it would, and the price and performance are attractive (no bluetooth option under BTO though). I'd like to see it in a desk setup with all of the wires hanging off it.

  Your views?


----------



## 10bellies (Aug 31, 2004)

I would have prefered the wires to have been connected (and hidden) by the stand, rather than hanging loose at the side.

Still a bloody nice looking piece of kit though.

*edited to add*
Scrub that, I've just seen another view of it, and all cables can be fed through the hole in the back of the stand..essentially hiding them from view.

_Now_ I want one.


----------



## WinWord10 (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm impressed, although I'm not sure whether I like the enormous-looking amount of space below the screen. From the front it almost looks like an eMac. I'll have to go see it in person.


----------



## Randman (Aug 31, 2004)

The keyboard and mouse (and your hands) will be underneath.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 31, 2004)

hm....i like it, its weird, but i like the all-in-one form factor.  Looks a lot better than the Sony one it was compared to.  I like the fact that it looks like the new HD Monitors that Apple offers.  If i didn't owe money on my PB and my Windoze was dying i would definitaly get it.


----------



## WinWord10 (Aug 31, 2004)

It's interesting that Apple seems so intent on comparing the iMac G5 to the iPod, definitely in hopes to convert PC users with iPods. It'll be interesting whether or not this marketing technique pays off.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeh, the wire placement somewhat puzzles me. I hope that hinge has enough staying power to hold the screen at the correct angle when you have 10 wires and cables tugging back. It would have have looked aesthetically better if it was at the base or in a separate pod like hub, but they couldn't have done that since it would have created a longer pathway for the interconnects to the actual cards and chips and I'm not sure how the cables would have connected to the base through the hinge mechanism without actually going through the center of the pedestal, creating a bulkier stand.

I think Apple's thinking is that consumers have come to a point where they believe that almost any new computer has enough power and besides adding extra ram and external peripherals they aren't going to upgrade much. I mean unless you are a hard core gamer or graphic designer how much power do you need to run excel, word and itunes.  Over the next few year I can see Apple trying to shrink this guy even a bit more and creating a mechanism where the panel could be charged on the pedestal and unhinged and used as a tablet. I really am going to miss the old imac, I guess a lot had to do with cost savings...and so many people have pushed Apple to believe it's the pricing of their products have hindered their ability to bring in the market share. 

This is the future of computing, minimalism... It's like in the 70's and 80's during the oil crisis where we had to give up our big bad beautiful cars with those sweeping taillights and all that chrome and drive a little chevy chevette. Apple is trying to be the Toyota and Honda of the computer world I guess in this segment. It worked for them, will it work for Apple?  I really want to like this new imac, it's just so different...it's going to take some time, then again it took some time with the other one. I'm sure the pundits are going to find something weird to say about this...ooooh, it looks like a futuristic computer out of the jetsons, who's going to buy that. Time will tell.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 31, 2004)

generally spoken, it's a nice piece of hardware. However, I really hate the big banner beneath the screen. I wonder if it was needed for the 20inch version. Wish it had a slight look like the cinema screens. However, the price is VERY good. If you subtract the price of a 20inch cinema screen, there are just something like $600 for the G5 1.8 mac.. Very good!


----------



## Macsith (Aug 31, 2004)

Is this a Consumer or Prosumer iMac.....what do you think?

Also will the down-fan blow paperwork if it's near the base?


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 31, 2004)

WinWord10 said:
			
		

> I'm impressed, although I'm not sure whether I like the enormous-looking amount of space below the screen. From the front it almost looks like an eMac. I'll have to go see it in person.




Yeah thats the first thing that caught my eye...it looks weird indeed in a picture, i'd like to see it in person.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 31, 2004)

the down-fan is sucking and not blowing, and the fans are spinning at few hundred spins a min which is very low and surely won't move any papers. The fan of my tibook does blow aside and never moved any papers.


----------



## Decado (Aug 31, 2004)

With that price it is a consumer iMac for sure. I was really really really amazed by how cheap i could get the cheapest iMac G5. 12.500 swedish crowns. Sure it is still almost ten crowns for every american buck, but included in that are the swedish taxes that are 25%. i think the cheapest iMac g4 was close to 17.000 crowns.

and i like the optical line out and the ability to connect s-vhs and composit.if i didnt have my newly bought powerbook...


----------



## diablojota (Aug 31, 2004)

Consumer Mac, and the fan flows upward.  There is a slit at the back top of the iMac for exhaust.  Air is sucked in from the bottom.


----------



## 10bellies (Aug 31, 2004)

Decado said:
			
		

> With that price it is a consumer iMac for sure. I was really really really amazed by how cheap i could get the cheapest iMac G5.


£300 cheaper than I paid for my (then) top of the range Flat Panel.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, I'm not going to buy one, but I like it.  My next Mac will be a Power Mac, but who knows when I'll actually get it.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 31, 2004)

I was setting up my order and I was going to get the wireless keyboard and mouse...Question?  It says that the keyboard and mouse includes a bluetooth module for 99 bucks. Was this the same price as the previous? I thought the previous one you also had to add 50 bucks for the module. Seems like a pretty good deal now. I wish the darn thing came with 512 instead of 256 but I guess we've grown accustomed to that.


----------



## Invicster (Aug 31, 2004)

Perhaps there's a delay on the internal Bluetooth modules. It is listed as an option on the Tech Specs page:

http://www.apple.com/imac/specs.html

I have to say that I'm slightly dissapointed that the iMac G5 was the only thing released, but hew, it's pretty fab


----------



## dracolich (Aug 31, 2004)

I love its processor, I like its form factor/screen, I could live with its videocard... 

I was just thinking about a new LCD TV, and this thing looks quite perfect to fill the space in my living room. Does anybody know of a good DTV (terrestrial digital television, europe) receiver for the Mac?


----------



## Viro (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't think I'll be the first or the last to say that the old iMac G4 looked better. This one looks, well, 'strange' but I guess it takes some time to get used to it.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 31, 2004)

good DTV receiver: eyetv 400. But this will be a darn expensive tv you want to get


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm not sure the woman are going to like it. It lacks the personality, charm and character of the others. This one isn't a cute little colorful gumdrop and it can't stick it's tongue out at you. Sometimes you need a fat bottom girl to make the world go round. Though, who knows we aren't the masses and maybe it will get the rest of the worlds heart racing.


----------



## Decado (Aug 31, 2004)

So far it got a newspaper in sweden to write a really positive review about it. This is pretty neat cuz that particular newspaper have never before even mentioned macs.
http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/it/story/0,2789,526324,00.html


----------



## btoth (Aug 31, 2004)

I'd have to see it in person, but I _really_ liked the swivel stand for the last iMacs... I liked being able to move the screen anywhere I want with a touch of my finger.  Plus, it looked "cuter".

I don't know about the huge bezel around the screen... it looks like Apple took a step backward with that choice.  I'm sure it was necessary, but that's the reason I never liked the older plastic displays... the huge bezel.


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah i like the flat panel iMacs better...the swivel stand is hard to top i guess


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 31, 2004)

Taking the whole size of the new iMac G5 it's as big as a 28'' screen. Quite a thing, if you ask me.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't see why it'd be so hard to turn the whole machine to get it where you want.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, I looked at the paris expo pics at http://www.macobserver.com/gallery/Booth-MacG5/IMG_0298

I think I'm gonna change my mind the beefiness of the display for some reason looks macho, like a good old SUV with square thick block lines.  I have a feeling like the ipod we are going to see a slew of imac display arms. The one above is cool.. to steel post, then you'll probably have a few ball and socket ones. I hope someone makes a single chrome pole that I can attach into an electrified desk socket eliminating the cord all together. That allso allows for sideways movement and some pivoting. I think Apple is basically saying hey, we'll make the car, you can put whatever rims you want on this bad boy.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 31, 2004)

After seeing that gallery (tx moav), I feel a lot better about this design.  It actually looks pretty slick.  They need to put better pics on the Apple site.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 31, 2004)

I like it.  Nice.  I want one -- even more than a G5 tower.  I don't need all that horsepower.  I design websites, program in C, C++ and Java and surf the internet.  I'm most definitely a "power user," and I know the ins and outs of Macs and Mac OS X like the best of them, but a dual-processor PowerMac G5 is just showing off.  You don't need that much power for PhotoShop, or DreamWeaver, or Flash, or cc/gcc, or anything short of cracking the human genome.  It's like an SUV: too big and bulky and powerful to haul the kids around in, but people sure like to use them for that (it's just overkill).  Of course, a G5 tower would be faster, but hell -- when you buy a new car, you don't just look at Ferraris, you take into consideration gas mileage and cost and form and longevity and maintenance and suddenly the Hondas look like a better deal... going the fastest isn't always the goal, and with a 1.6/8 GHz G5 in the iMac now, that's plenty of speed for 90% of the people out there.

The iMac G5's form, function and power are perfect for someone like me.  I'll have the power of a G5 in a picture-frame sized package.  Nice.  And GREAT prices, too.


----------



## dracolich (Aug 31, 2004)

_good DTV receiver: eyetv 400. But this will be a darn expensive tv you want to get _ 

Well, if you consider that I recently saw a 19" LCD TV priced at 1199,00  (and it was a limited-time offer)... I could say that they're giving me the G5 free!


----------



## bobbo (Aug 31, 2004)

its specs are awesome! and great price. however...i'd want to see one in person, the big apple below the display looks a little ugly to me. I have to say, I didn't see much wrong with the old iMacs' design , but I really want to see this in person, it will probably look much cooler.


----------



## Jeffo (Aug 31, 2004)

I cannot believe that this is in the poll question:

No. Worse than the Cube.

the cube is a sweet machine, and if they were not still pulling several hundred dollars i would buy one used.

I definately like the new imac g5, the only thing i would have to see in person is that they look like they would be tipsy from side to side.

jeffo


----------



## mindbend (Aug 31, 2004)

Like it. Not as much character as the others, but nice and slick in its own way.

For me, wireless board and mouse are mandatory with the new iMac.

Looks like they're inching closer to G5 laptops with this design.

The only thing that stands out as not too impressive is that video card. Not bad, but definitely not impressive. Acceptable is the word I would use.

Kudos to many of the rumors sites for calling it more or less correctly.

I wonder when Apple will stop providing built-in modems.

Big bonus points to Apple for keeping silence a priority. I hope it's as quiet as they claim.


----------



## CreativeEye (Aug 31, 2004)

still getting used to the looks - but a couple of things that struck me straight away...

1) That white block of space below the screen is very distracting! maybe when i've seen one in the flesh the level at which the screen sits is actually lower that it looks in the images.

2) I read that the screen can be removed from the stand and wall mounted - thats great apart from the fact that it would then mean you have no access to the ports on the back? - and - wouldnt it have been better to have at least one usb and firewire port on the side of the unit? along with the headphone in socket? - one of my bug bears with any computer it that I have to either climb under my desk or move around the unit to plug something in. If the new imac is indeed the ideal computer for iLife then quick and easy access to those ports is surely a must.

other than that...

apple have shown again that they are the best innovators of tech.


----------



## Randman (Aug 31, 2004)

If you hang it on the wall, you're likely not going to use the headphone jack. I'm sure the wireless options will be big sellers. Add a wireless keyboard and mouse and AirPort Express and all you would need is the power plug.


----------



## gerbick (Aug 31, 2004)

ew.  I don't like it.  It's just a thick laptop connected to a swivel.  There's no part of me that really likes this iteration whatsoever.


----------



## Browni (Aug 31, 2004)

I LOVE IT.

It is the best design i have seen in a wile. I was very worried when i heard that Apple were going to use the Sony Viao Design, because that is UGLY!! But this is wonderful. The white space under the monitor, is strange, but i could get used to it. I can defiantly see the iMac G5 as a worthy successor to the G4 model, it is the next evolution.

What this on the front page (imac page) about mounting it on the wall? How? is it practical? 

Overall i think that it is a brilliant idea, I agree that they had to totally change the design, it would be the only way to go.

Browni


----------



## markceltic (Aug 31, 2004)

Like alot of folks I'll have to see it in person first.But otherwise it really isn't a huge departure from the G4 generation" looks" wise I mean.Really I think I could grow to like it.


----------



## WinWord10 (Aug 31, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> The keyboard and mouse (and your hands) will be underneath.



Take a closer look at http://www.apple.com/imac/software.html ... the keyboard and mouse seem pretty far below where the screen starts. Where did the computer go? Duh.. into the giant banner below the screen.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 31, 2004)

I've been whining about the state of Apple's offerings for a while (basically since January), and I have to say, this model helps fill the void a bit.  In fact...Next month I'm going to sell the G4 and get one.

I think the styling could be better (boring and boxy isn't my thing, I'd rather take the styling of my sleek, curvy G4 tower over my G5 tower any day), but it pretty much ends up being the perfect system for me.

I've been saving up for a 20" widescreen LCD, which was going to cost me between $1100 and $1300 anyway.  The G4 has always been just a bit too slow for me.  A 1.6Ghz G5 would be enough horsepower for me to do everything I do at home.

I'm not a big fan of the all-in-one units (despite having just bought my new in-laws an eMac), though the form factor on this system is just...well...perfect.

I should be able to get $1000-$1100 for the G4, and the only question is whether I want to go with the 17" or the 20" model?  I'd much rather have the larger screen, but I think justifying the extra $600 with the little woman will be a month-long fight =)

I really wish there was a BTO option here - I really don't need the Superdrive or the 160GB hard drive (I'm planning on moving over my 250GB anyway), and I wish I could select the 1.6Ghz model.  I'd GLADLY pay, say, $1499 for a stripped-down 20" model.

Overall I give it an 8.5 out of 10.  Normally that wouldn't be enough to convince me to move to a new system, though it scores especially high in the areas important to me right now (value, overall feature balance, screen, and form factor)


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 31, 2004)

To be honest, I can really picture corporate buyers really turning an eye to this thing.

The corporate market is a pretty lucrative area that Apple has been neglecting pretty badly, and has virtually no presence in (outside art houses).  It finally hits in the "sweet spot" of price, features, etc that makes me think corporate buyers will actually consider deploying these things en mass among a large number of desktops, instead of just for special situations.

I still think there needs to be a relatively low-cost, headless unit to help revitalize the low-end home (the largest home segment) and educational markets, but I'm really hoping this model will be a big winner in the mid-range (professional, home, and corporate) areas.

Good job, Apple!  Now, let's see if the market agrees, and if you can really sell the heck out of this thing (and keep up with demand!)


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks sweet. Would be nice in an office .. or in a reception of any company that needs to look stylish and futuristic. But for my personal home needs right now..


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 1, 2004)

Currently, I'm a little disillusioned. I wanted it to be Jonathan Ives' finest hour. I guess it wasn't to be. It's a nice computer, sure, but why does it have anodised steel for the base? The consumer line followed the rule of white acrylic with or without chrome. That's it. It was on the iMac G4, the iPod and the iBook. They all matched perfectly. This looks like it's trying to be a PowerMac, but white.

This should have been a middle-of-the-range MediumMac or something, or even more appropriate, a replacement for the eMac - it looks just like it from the front.


But I wasn't very happy with the PowerMac G5's design to begin with either, and I got over that quick-smart, and I guess it's not going to date nearly as quickly as the other iMacs will, but I feel that Apple has forgotten why people liked the first iMac: suddenly, they could have their computer in their lounge room and it wasn't ugly - it was a topic of conversation. The iMac G4 was the same - it was (and is) GORGEOUS. It could be used anywhere, proudly. This one blends in with the furniture. It looks like a computer-screen. It just looks like you've bought a very expensive display and have the "tower" hidden under the desk or something.

and I wonder how many people will take off the swivel-stand (removable and replaceable with a VESA mount), plug in a power cable and try to use it on their lap in bed? How many will Apple be seeing which have over-heated because people are thinking laptop/tablet and blocking the bottom vent?


Positive side: the G4 iMac will be as cheap as chips if this DOES take off, so I can invest in one for my mum . Then the Macs will outnumber the PCs in the house four to three.


----------



## Browni (Sep 1, 2004)

I disagree, the new imac is built around the best selling monitor, 17". It would look like the HP white monstrosity. I like the metal stand, you could say that the arm on the g4 imac was 'pro'?


----------



## mdnky (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like my dream of converting our office to Mac only computers is going to become a reality now...just waiting for VPC7 to be released.


----------



## diablojota (Sep 1, 2004)

mdnky said:
			
		

> Looks like my dream of converting our office to Mac only computers is going to become a reality now...just waiting for VPC7 to be released.


I hear VPC7 is already available for order.  So now there is no reason to change.


----------



## owaters (Sep 1, 2004)

I am really not a fan of the design. I'm personally disappointed.


----------



## fryke (Sep 1, 2004)

I like the design. It's "the original Mac" brought to the times of flat displays. I'm a notebook man, though, and would only buy a desktop Mac if it actually _didn't_ include a screen... Would make my home entertainment system - but the PowerMac's too big for that. Maybe I should just give up on the thought that Apple might ever consider to bring out a cheap desktop model again and get a Cube with an 1.5 GHz upgrade card... Although I guess I won't get _that_ cheap enough either...

Back to the new iMac: I think it's a great design. If only the power button wasn't on its back... I love the power button on the keyboard of my PowerBook. It's _near_. They could've made the Apple logo be the power button, even. ;-) Imagine its contours glowing when sleeping. ;-)


----------



## Browni (Sep 1, 2004)

couldn't you wire that up? so that it was?

Apple has recently liked putting power buttons on the back, take the emac for example ( another 'non pro' model). I personally don't like power buttons on the back, but is must have come up in a focus group somewhere!


----------



## Convert (Sep 1, 2004)

I reckon it looks amazing.

I won't be buying it, I am a PC user, waiting for my iBook. I'll be happy with that


----------



## soulseek (Sep 1, 2004)

i read somewhere that they put the power button at the back to make it less accessible. that way ppl get used to put their mac to sleep instead of shut it down..

very smart idea


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2004)

I almost never use the power button on my iMac because I always either put it to sleep or do a software restart.

It makes sense to have it near the keyboard on a laptop because leaving it off sleep sucks up a charge.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 2, 2004)

I just ordered mine: 17" Display, 1.8Ghz, 512Mb Ram, 80Gb SATA, Integrated bluetooth and wireless Keyboard.  I also bought a nifty little HP 5740 with $99 mail-in rebate and the printer was only $99.  It ships in 3-4 weeks though and with apple 3-4 weeks == 5-6 weeks. Oh well I'll have it soon enough


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 2, 2004)

The new iMac Videos are out get em here.


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 2, 2004)

I really, REALLY wish Apple didn't put the eMac power button at the back. At Uni, we use eMacs with OS9, and they're DODGY. They freeze at least four times in a class, and the old Apple+Ctrl+Restart button combo needs a Restart button . We all have to reach around, hold the power button down, wait for it to die, then press it again to turn it back on.

Interestingly, I have a friend in the US with a PowerBook like mine, who actually shuts it down every time they're finished with it. This, to me, is outstandingly odd. I'm so used to just closing the lid and opening it again when I need it. It's so useful, because it doesn't have to use all that battery power on starting up. Plus it's ready as soon as I need it. I wish Apple would push this a little more. Just have it authenticate on waking up from sleep, and sleep it when you're done.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 2, 2004)

Maybe they should just have a little bit of explanation text on the Shutdown|Sleep|Restart|Cancel dialog box.
A neat line of text explaining the difference between shutdown and sleep would really help many users out.


----------



## wapstar (Sep 2, 2004)

I like it, Still unsure of the space below the display though, great space for post-it notes and the like.

As for cables hanging down the back, is it possible to have a bluetooth or airport type hub that can sit to the side of your iMac or under the desk somewhere and have things plugged in there? (ie printer, firewire drive, network cable etc.)


----------



## garymum4d (Sep 3, 2004)

I like the new iMac. But to me there are 3 things missing

1. Bluetooth built in as standard 
2. WiFi Built in as standard
3. Firewire 800


----------



## fryke (Sep 3, 2004)

FireWire 800 is used in professional environments. Making the iMac 'too attractive for professionals' would lower sales of PowerMacs. Thus: FW400 for now.

BT/WiFi: You can have it when you buy it. The reason it wasn't included: Apple wanted to have the price of the base models low enough. Which is nice, too, isn't it. Btw.: If you're replacing an older Mac with a new iMac G5, you can, at least, take that 'old' AirPort Extreme card over to the new iMac G5.


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 3, 2004)

wapstar said:
			
		

> I like it, Still unsure of the space below the display though, great space for post-it notes and the like.
> 
> As for cables hanging down the back, is it possible to have a bluetooth or airport type hub that can sit to the side of your iMac or under the desk somewhere and have things plugged in there? (ie printer, firewire drive, network cable etc.)



BlueTooth is far too slow for what you describe


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 3, 2004)

What is a "software restart" ?




			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> I almost never use the power button on my iMac because I always either put it to sleep or do a software restart.
> 
> It makes sense to have it near the keyboard on a laptop because leaving it off sleep sucks up a charge.


----------



## Browni (Sep 3, 2004)

software restart is where a program like a installer ( OS update) forces a restart


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 3, 2004)

Macsith said:
			
		

> Is this a Consumer or Prosumer iMac.....what do you think?
> 
> Also will the down-fan blow paperwork if it's near the base?


IMHO it'd have to drive a second monitor (in non-Mirroring mode) to qualify as Prosumer...


----------



## karavite (Sep 4, 2004)

I guess I have mixed feelings. As a nice consumer desktop machine design it rocks in the well established tradition of a self contained Mac, but why not just take the next step and let it be a laptop and/or tablet? If this is a consumer model, I have to ask how many Word, Web and iTunes users really need or would be excited about a G5? I expect this to be something of a marketing flop.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 4, 2004)

karavite said:
			
		

> I guess I have mixed feelings. As a nice consumer desktop machine design it rocks in the well established tradition of a self contained Mac, but why not just take the next step and let it be a laptop and/or tablet? If this is a consumer model, I have to ask how many Word, Web and iTunes users really need or would be excited about a G5? I expect this to be something of a marketing flop.



The cooling is the main factor, then the power requires which is why it's not in a laptop or tablet.  Even the casual user looks for increased performance in the form of more responsive apps to make the experience of using the machine that much better.  That it has a G5 may not matter much to these same users, but just that it's noticably faster would be enough for some to make the purchase.


----------



## Cat (Sep 4, 2004)

> why not just take the next step and let it be a laptop and/or tablet?


Because it would have to be capable of running from a battery: three fans and a power-hungry G5 do not make for a long and happy battery life. Using smaller parts, to make it lighter, would probably make it too expensive. As it is now it is too heavy and too thick to be a tablet or a laptop. They have done an amazing job at cramming all the eqipment is such an enclosure, do not presume it would be easy to double that performance by halving the weight and size. They will do it eventually, but it takes time for research and design.


----------



## karavite (Sep 4, 2004)

Okay, I get it, but it is very hard to let go of preconceptions - I mean, it LOOKS like half of an iBook hanging on a stand!


----------



## Randman (Sep 4, 2004)

No, it looks like a couple of iBooks glued together.


----------



## fryke (Sep 4, 2004)

Actually, it looks just like the new iMac. I don't see an iBook in this and don't see the necessity to try...

I find it rather amusing how people see the _pictures_ of the new iMac and think it could 'lead somehow to a tablet or a notebook'. The iMac's MUCH too _big_ (don't forget about THAT, please) and too heavy, anyway, to be anything like a 'path to a tablet computer'. And 'to a notebook': Apple already has two great lines of notebooks. One of them, the PowerBooks, will sooner or later (but definitely NEXT year) get 64bit computing (which is _not_ that important, it's merely a label, where most people are concerned, what we want is more speed!).

The work of the iMac was aimed at creating this iMac, not at creating a tablet computer nor at creating a PowerBook G5.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 4, 2004)

You know that I give it some thought.  Aside from battery life, which I'm sure will improve with some low power version of the G5, Dell and Alienware have a chunky gaming laptop which is neither thin nor light for the extreme gaming and performance user.  Maybe Apple might be able to ease the G5 into portables by doing something similar.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Sep 4, 2004)

Didn't the power button used to be on back for the 1980s AIO's?

I like the iMac G5 for its easy access to ports and the power button on the back. I am glad to see Ive is sticking with white instead of adding colors. Looks very modern and is not going to be outdated anytime soon.

The eMac looks like the potential iPod Mini matching model. 

The iMac G3 I own now has a bad CRT and this looks like a great replacement! Honestly, when I bought the iMac I did not use the digital video at all. So here is hoping I can go another round with iMovie. I will also be replacing my 1G iPod for the 4G iPod.  

later


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm replacing my iMac CRT with one of these, its gonna be great.


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 5, 2004)

ApeintheShell said:
			
		

> Didn't the power button used to be on back for the 1980s AIO's?



They had the power switch on the back, but the keyboards had a power button on the keyboard where the G3 iMac keyboards have the new shaped power button. The old ones were a large flat button approximately the size of the numpad's 0 button. It had the old reset logo which wasn't a standby logo, it's the logo for the developer's reset button on the first iMacs (the little hollow triangle).

It was the same with EVERY Mac at that point. I remember shutting down the computer, then reaching around the back to switch off the power on the back on my LC 1 and my Classics and Performas


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2004)

That was only with the Macintosh SE and later. The Macintosh Plus and earlier only had the power switch on the back... (They didn't use ADB for keyboard/mouse connection, but some sort of phone line cable...) ;-)


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 5, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> Actually, it looks just like the new iMac. I don't see an iBook in this and don't see the necessity to try...
> 
> I find it rather amusing how people see the _pictures_ of the new iMac and think it could 'lead somehow to a tablet or a notebook'. The iMac's MUCH too _big_ (don't forget about THAT, please) and too heavy, anyway, to be anything like a 'path to a tablet computer'. And 'to a notebook': Apple already has two great lines of notebooks. One of them, the PowerBooks, will sooner or later (but definitely NEXT year) get 64bit computing (which is _not_ that important, it's merely a label, where most people are concerned, what we want is more speed!).



Oh good God please stop _emphasizing_


----------



## soulseek (Sep 5, 2004)

SAbsar said:
			
		

> Oh good God please stop _emphasizing_




HAHHA u rule


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2004)

I rather _emphasize_ than SCREAM. And I also like the _'s more than using vB code. ;-) But you might be right that I've done it a little _too_ much in the recent past.


----------



## Pippin (Sep 5, 2004)

hmmm, i think im going to get rid of my powermac g5 for one of these. This badboy is taking up too much space.
Now I think if it can convert someone like me with a powermac g5... Its got to have a good impact on 'joe public' who thinks there +1800xp is just too big. Intresting.


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 5, 2004)

yeah but dont count on the iMac replacing the PM performance-wise. There are bound to be some cutbacks. Like bus speed. The iMac's bus tops out at 600MHz for the 1.8GHz model. Thats a 3:1 processor to bus compared to the 2:1 for the power macs (the Powermacs bus is 900MHz for the 1.8GHz model).
I dont know much else about other stuff, but the bus speed caught my eye at the apple store. But one thing's for sure that the iMac wont replace the PowerMac performance wise even if it comes to par in processor speed.


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2004)

... and the missing processor also won't create speed. But space-wise, the iMac G5 is certainly king, as the computer is, basically, gone. ;-)


----------



## chadwick (Sep 5, 2004)

I wonder how the screen quality in the iMac will compare to the other Apple displays... I'd hate for it to be less quality, but I'm going to guess that it will be given the price point.


----------



## Decado (Sep 5, 2004)

there are some xbench scores over here: http://www.hardmac.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-09-04#2787

somebody in the macbytes forum said it didnt differ too much from his/hers Dual 2ghz G5 (on the overall score). and another person said it was quicker than the 1.6 ghz model.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice! This will be such a huge leap from my Current iMac which scored 49.31.  I can't wait.  I also hope they didn't cut back on the screen quality, that would be a shame.  When is 10.4 going public?  Also how much will the G5 benefit from it?


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh BTW anybody check out the iNeck yet. G5Gear


----------



## Go3iverson (Sep 6, 2004)

Tiger is still early in the beta process for ADC members, so I doubt it'll be anytime soon.  Maybe they do a public beta three months before release, but I doubt it.  10.0 was necessary due to the overall amount that the OS needed.  This is a tune up.


----------



## Androo (Sep 6, 2004)

i will most likely be getting the imac G5 next year  and by then they'll make a faster model!!!


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm trying to convince my girlfriend that we should get a Powermac G5, to replace the windoze machines we have. When we move in together (granted this is for another 2 years because of school), but she thinks it will cost too much money and is "ugly".  I only want the 20" widescreen, not the 30".  But she does like the iMac G5...oh well, better than no G5 at all.  she cannot stand apple and doesn't understand the OS at all, but neither did i till Jaguar/Panther debuted


----------



## jobsen_ski (Sep 6, 2004)

I also think I will wait for Rev. B (please god a 2Ghz Processor ) lol hoprfully a 2Ghz 17" with 512Mb of RAM built in! and wiless keyboard and mouse! Jan / Feb time would be great but if I have t wait a little longer that's kl!!


----------



## DJ Dylan (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/imac/video/

You can see it wired up and running in that video and you can see what it looks like in a desktop setting.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2004)

Just ordered mine...  My order status page says it'll ship on or before October 19th.

 It's going to be a long wait!


----------



## fryke (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow. So they're again out of something just released. Too bad. The good thing: They might just make enough of them in order to reach 3 (one of each model) Swiss stores before Christmas.


----------



## Go3iverson (Sep 18, 2004)

Mines supposed to be here by the 7th.  I'm hoping for earlier though!  I'll post pictures when it arrives!  

BTW:  I decided on 20", 1.8GHz, 160GB, 512MB, AirPort, BT kit...

Now, the question is, do I order a 512MB stick from Crucial, or a 1GB stick.  They're cost comparable, after coupon on their site, so the 1GB is pretty much about double the cost of a 512MB stick.


----------



## fryke (Sep 18, 2004)

_Really_ depends on what you're doing with it and whether you expect to need more than 1 GB (in total) later, anyway...


----------



## Go3iverson (Sep 19, 2004)

That's my big dilema.  If I go for an additional 512MB, which should be more than enough for most anyone (a full 1GB then), if I decided I wanted more, I'd have to remove the second 512MB stick (a decent investment at about $100.00 US) and then start replacing it.  For now, this machine is going to run both clients and servers of Panther and Tiger.  I'm thinking of getting Motion and Logic to complement the Final Cut Pro I already have and putting that on Panther.  

My goal is to use this machine to hold me over until 3GHz hits the pro line, then this machine will be used exclusively for testing and fun things as such.  The PowerMac is going to be used 100% for all my creative apps, so I might just do some things with the computer that I used to enjoy again (music creation, movie creation, graphic design, etc), and my PowerBook will be used for my live work, as a systems engineer.

Its kinda overkill, in a sense, but I have such different facets to my computing life, that its almost become necessary for peace of mind.  I have back up drives at home, but it was really annoying installing all of that on my PowerBook, having limited disk space (even with an 80GB drive, 60/20 partition) and having something go wrong with testing something at work and starting all over.

That really is the beauty of this new iMac.  Its so small and so nice to look at, I don't really mind having the additional hardware around my house because there really isn't any hardware or cables to get annoyed with looking at!


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 19, 2004)

Go3iverson said:
			
		

> That's my big dilema.  If I go for an additional 512MB, which should be more than enough for most anyone (a full 1GB then), if I decided I wanted more, I'd have to remove the second 512MB stick (a decent investment at about $100.00 US) and then start replacing it.  For now, this machine is going to run both clients and servers of Panther and Tiger.  I'm thinking of getting Motion and Logic to complement the Final Cut Pro I already have and putting that on Panther.
> 
> My goal is to use this machine to hold me over until 3GHz hits the pro line, then this machine will be used exclusively for testing and fun things as such.  The PowerMac is going to be used 100% for all my creative apps, so I might just do some things with the computer that I used to enjoy again (music creation, movie creation, graphic design, etc), and my PowerBook will be used for my live work, as a systems engineer.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you'll be better off with a PowerMac instead if you really need all that juice.  The tradeoffs you get with the iMac G5 in terms of expansion and throttled down architecture may not be worth it.  Of course there's cost and for what you get with bundled in the iMac G5, the PowerMacs can't even come close to touching that unless you can do withput a 20" LCD then the dusl 1.8 is looking really good.  
I think many looking at the iMac G5 may compare it to the dual 1.8 and may conclude that the 20" LCD is the deciding factor in the iMac's favor even if they know they will be giving up performance.  Others who already have decent displays will most likely go for the dual 1.8.


----------



## fryke (Sep 19, 2004)

*I* think the iMac's just a nice machine for it. With the software you're using: Go 1.5 GB RAM, I say. If you can't afford it initially, you can live with 512 MB for 30 days. ;-)


----------



## Go3iverson (Sep 19, 2004)

lol

I'd really be hard up "living" with that 512MB huh?  

I agree on the PowerMac front.  My goal is to buy one, but the 2.5GHz machine just doesn't have the price point that I want yet.  That's primarily coming from the display side, I guess.  Another deciding factor for me is that I'm going to use my developer discount on my PowerMac and the developer discount on the displays isn't really that compelling right now.  I figure, when the 3GHz PowerMac comes out, though the machine will still be at the same price point, the displays may be about $300 less per model.  In my mind, a $999 20" display, $1699 23", and $2999 30" display is more compelling to me.  It may not happen, but as you said, considering the iMac comes with that 20" display for under $2000.00, with a non-existant footprint, no cables to hide, and such sleek styling, the iMac won't really be a hinderance in my home.  

Before buying this machine, I had seriously considered buying a refurb dual 1.8GHz of the original line (with the 8 dimm slots, etc), but I also knew that I'd had my heart set on a 3GHz PowerMac.  I figure if I fall in love with a machine, let it be the iMac, as it has so much versatility in placement, rather than be "stuck" with two PowerMacs with all the associated cables and such.

Some news of note on the iMac...

This weekend, my mother went to her local Apple Store and couldn't wait to call me to say how absolutely gorgeous she thought the machine was.  My mother is an Apple fan, but she's not technical.  She can't stop talking about it to all of her friends.

Case study number two was a group of teenage girls that came into the Apple store when I was there this weekend.  All of them were drawn instantly to the new iMac.  They were talking to a sales person, when I heard one say, "now this will work even better than my PC with my iPod?".....I know its just two isolated experiences at the store, but I think this machine is becoming a real hit.  Also, I think its very smart that Apple hasn't really placed any television ads yet.  Right now, the wait for these machines is getting longer and there's no reason to make new Apple users experience a back order.  I would think that in about three weeks, we'll see a television campaign.  It will give Apple time to fill their early orders, from the people that went out and saught out this great machine and then they'll start in on the iPod/Windows users to build their case moving towards the holiday season.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Sep 21, 2004)

I think it looks great, and I'll be ordering one later this week.

I was away at the time of the launch, so I was unable to smugly link to this post I had made:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showpost.php?p=316119&postcount=3


I was actually amazed when I saw the pictures of it - it is almost exactly as I had imagined, though I didn't imagine for a minute that it would be (I'd also not heard/read/seen any other rumours of it looking like that before making that post).


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 21, 2004)

good call


----------

